# Trooper Bobby G. Demuth



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*

*Bobby G. Demuth*

North Carolina Highway Patrol, North Carolina

End of Watch: Saturday, September 8, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 12 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicular assault
*Incident Date:* 9/8/2012
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Trooper Bobby Demuth was struck and killed by a vehicle on U.S. 64, in Nash County, while attempting to deploy spike strips during a pursuit at approximately 7:45 am.

The pursuit started when officers from the Raleigh Police Department attempted to stop the vehicle. The driver, who was wanted on multiple charges, including two counts of kidnapping, immediately fled at a high speed. Trooper Demuth was struck by the subject's vehicle as he attempted to deploy the spike strips. The man continued to flee but was taken into custody a short distance away.

Trooper Demuth had served with the North Carolina Highway Patrol for 12 years and was assigned to the Rocky Mount, Troop C District 1 Highway Patrol Office.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Colonel Michael Gilchrist
North Carolina Highway Patrol
512 N Salisbury Street
Raleigh, NC 27699

Phone: (919) 733-7952

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21386-trooper-bobby-g-demuth#ixzz25uRHHSQN​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Trooper Demuth


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

RIP Trooper Demuth


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------

